# Sydney Trip - Breweries?



## Donavin Smith (13/11/18)

I'm going to Sydney for a concert festival in March. I'd like to find some good breweries while I'm there, anyone have some advice (or even want to meetup with an American home brewer)? 

I'll be there from March 6 to March 13, with the concert on the 9th.


----------



## bbqzookeeper (14/11/18)

I really like the "Basement Brewhouse" inside Bankstown Sports Club (It's my local watering hole). It's more of a brew pub, where they make about 10 of their own and have another 10-12 craft beers on tap. Plus they do burgers and fries, etc.

It's also spitting distance from the train station, if you're doing public transport while here.


----------



## huez (14/11/18)

Just google sydney inner west breweries or marrickville breweries.
http://aussiealetrails.com.au/ a lot of these are within walking distance of each other

wheres the festival?


----------



## ABG (14/11/18)

Inner West for sure. https://concreteplayground.com/sydn...aygrounds-diy-inner-west-brewery-walking-tour Some good ideas here, but you've gotta stop by Wildfire as well. Their beers are like nothing else you will have ever tasted and are polarising to say the least. I went there with 9 mates - 3 of us loved them, the rest hated them. Naturally, I told all 6 they're no longer my friends...


----------



## n87 (15/11/18)

Where's the gig?
Do you have accommodation booked? what suburb?
This will allow people to recommend breweries and how easy they are to get to. Sydney is a decent sized place, and a lot of places are not easy to get to without a car

And lastly, question from the muso in me, what band could cause you to travel to Australia?


----------



## mongey (15/11/18)

Depends where you are staying. But inner west Sydney is the Mecca


----------



## Schikitar (15/11/18)

Going to Download @Donavin Smith ?

I'm headed to Sydney next weekend for my sister-in-laws 30th - we're staying near the Cross as the party is at one of the main pubs there (don't ask, lets just say there are 'connections' in the area).. anyway, hoping I can find a good crafty somewhere in the area!


----------



## mongey (15/11/18)

Schikitar said:


> Going to Download @Donavin Smith ?
> 
> I'm headed to Sydney next weekend for my sister-in-laws 30th - we're staying near the Cross as the party is at one of the main pubs there (don't ask, lets just say there are 'connections' in the area).. anyway, hoping I can find a good crafty somewhere in the area!


Bitter phew on Oxford st is 10 min walk from cross. and the most interesting craft beer pub in Sydney. Imho.


----------



## Donavin Smith (15/11/18)

huez said:


> Just google sydney inner west breweries or marrickville breweries.
> http://aussiealetrails.com.au/ a lot of these are within walking distance of each other
> 
> wheres the festival?


It's in Parramore park. I've never been there, but the pictures look nice. I have looked at google for the breweries around, and there are a lot of them, I know I can't try them all, so looking for recommendations from people that know what good beer is supposed to be


----------



## Donavin Smith (15/11/18)

Schikitar said:


> Going to Download @Donavin Smith ?
> 
> I'm headed to Sydney next weekend for my sister-in-laws 30th - we're staying near the Cross as the party is at one of the main pubs there (don't ask, lets just say there are 'connections' in the area).. anyway, hoping I can find a good crafty somewhere in the area!



Yes, Download...it looks like an awesome show, and a week in Australia should be fun!


----------



## mongey (15/11/18)

Donavin Smith said:


> It's in Parramore park. I've never been there, but the pictures look nice. I have looked at google for the breweries around, and there are a lot of them, I know I can't try them all, so looking for recommendations from people that know what good beer is supposed to be


downlaod is in parramatta right ? if your staying aorund there I'm a fan of riversides beers and they are in parramatta

if you haven't booked accommodation Id try to stay closer to the city / Parramatta aint bad,I used to live right near it , but not really where Id recommend someone visiting our country stay


----------



## Donavin Smith (15/11/18)

mongey said:


> downlaod is in parramatta right ? if your staying aorund there I'm a fan of riversides beers and they are in parramatta
> 
> if you haven't booked accommodation Id try to stay closer to the city / Parramatta aint bad,I used to live right near it , but not really where Id recommend someone visiting our country stay



I did already book in Parramatta...but I can change it I think, where would be a better place in the city, it looks like transportation to & from the show is easy, so staying near it isn't important...(BTW, auto-correct didn't like Parramatta, stupid iPhone) I would like to visit breweries, wineries and do some diving...busy week of Rock, drinking and diving


----------



## mongey (15/11/18)

Donavin Smith said:


> I did already book in Parramatta...but I can change it I think, where would be a better place in the city, it looks like transportation to & from the show is easy, so staying near it isn't important...(BTW, auto-correct didn't like Parramatta, stupid iPhone) I would like to visit breweries, wineries and do some diving...busy week of Rock, drinking and diving




if your into booze and bands and stuff Id say go with Marrickville, Enmore , Newton . Inner city and a bit grimey but good pubs,close brewerys , beer and that lifestyle .And they are on the same train line as Parra so easy for your gig. If you want beach Coogee. beach is as nice as Bondi but allot more affordable to stay. but you will need to get a bus to the train 

but again if you don't wanna change Parra wlll be fine .and also cheaper


by the way - no one local calls it Parramatta . its Parra with an Aussie drawl


----------



## Kochie (16/11/18)

The Rocks. Lord Nelson Hotel.


----------



## Beamer (27/2/19)

Bit of a trip but my fab is 4 pines in Manly, although been quiet a while I hope it's still there.


----------



## hairydog (28/2/19)

Akasha brewery in five dock,good IPA at the moment and a quick Uber to Marrackville for a few more breweries (batch,sauce etc.)


----------



## marc280 (28/2/19)

Was at 4 Pines a couple of weeks ago, so still definitely there and you can get their kellar door series at the brewpub. Hard to beat Marrickville as a place to start. Can walk between some of the breweries and then Willie the Boatman, Rocks, and Yulli's are not far away.


----------



## Donavin Smith (12/3/19)

marc280 said:


> Was at 4 Pines a couple of weeks ago, so still definitely there and you can get their kellar door series at the brewpub. Hard to beat Marrickville as a place to start. Can walk between some of the breweries and then Willie the Boatman, Rocks, and Yulli's are not far away.


At 4 pines now, anyone want to meet somewhere? Staying in coogee, taking the ferry back to Circular Quay in probably an hour...+ 1 3 1 7 3 1 3 9 4 6 2. Spaces so it would stay....last night in Australia...


----------



## Donavin Smith (12/3/19)

Kochie said:


> The Rocks. Lord Nelson Hotel.


Was there, awesome beers


----------



## Donavin Smith (12/3/19)

mongey said:


> if your into booze and bands and stuff Id say go with Marrickville, Enmore , Newton . Inner city and a bit grimey but good pubs,close brewerys , beer and that lifestyle .And they are on the same train line as Parra so easy for your gig. If you want beach Coogee. beach is as nice as Bondi but allot more affordable to stay. but you will need to get a bus to the train
> 
> but again if you don't wanna change Parra wlll be fine .and also cheaper
> 
> ...


I should have stayed in one of the beer zones...I'm Ubering everywhere


----------



## Donavin Smith (12/3/19)

Loving 4 pines, was hoping to meet up with an actual aussie home brewer while here, starting to look like I failed to coordinate well enough...awesome time while I was here...and I might hit 35 new beers this week


----------

